# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Hafta arası kabusu

## ozzylive

*Orduspor ile Fenerbahçe arasındaki karşılaşmada 2 nefis gol ve sert bir mücadele vardı. Rakibiyle yenişemeyerek zirvenin 4 puan gerisinde kalan sarı-lacivertliler, bu sezon oynadığı 5. hafta içi maçını da kazanamadı.*

İlk yarının son maçında Antalyaspor ile berabere kaldıktan sonra G.Saray’ın 2 puan gerisine düşen F.Bahçe, Ordu deplasmanından galibiyetle dönerek zirveyle puan farkını korumak istiyordu. Ancak evdeki hesap çarşıya uymadı... Ligdeki son 7 maçını da kaybeden Orduspor, dünyaca ünlü teknik adam Hector Cuper’le yeni bir sayfa açmak için çıktığı 90 dakikada agresif oyunu tercih etti. Topa daha çok sahip olan ekip Fener olurken, tribünleri ayağa kaldıran gol Stancu’dan geldi. Rumen oyuncunun muhteşem şutunda meşin yuvarlak filelerle buluşurken, kaleci Volkan’ın yapacağı bir şey yoktu. Orta saha mücadelesi şeklinde geçen ilk yarıda takımlar sert oyunu tercih ederken, Cuper de ayağının tozuyla 3 puanı hanesine yazdırmak için futbolcularını geri çekilmemeleri konusunda uyarıyordu. Sarı-lacivertliler, ilk 45 dakikada sadece Stoch’la kaleyi buldu.

*Hamleler işe yaramadı*
Aykut Kocaman ikinci 45 dakikaya iki oyuncu değişikliği ile başladı. Stoch ve üzer’i kesen Kocaman, Dia ve Caner’i oyuna sürdü. Bu yarıya da baskılı başlayan konuk takım golü bulmakta gecikmedi. Emre’nin ceza alanı dışından bulduğu golle beraberliği yakalayan Fenerbahçe, Serdar ve Gökhan ile 2 önemli pozisyonu da cömertçe harcadı. Maçın son dakikalarında 2 takım da oyun disiplininden koparken, Orduspor, bitime 3 dakika kala 3 puan şansını Stancu’nun beceriksizliği yüzünden kaçırdı. Rumen forvet kaleye 3 metre mesafeden meşin yuvarlağı Volkan’a nişanladı. Bu beraberliğin ardından Galatasaray’ın kazandığı haftada Fenerbahçe puanını 36 yaptı ve zirveyle arasındaki fark 4’e çıkmış oldu. 7 maç sonra puan alan Hector Cuper’li Orduspor ise 18 puana ulaştı.

*2 hafta dayanabildi!*
Ligin 15. haftasında Bursaspor ile yapılan maçta Cristian ile saha içindeki tartışmasını soyunma odasına taşıyan Emre, bardağı taşırmıştı. Sürekli sorun çıkardığı gerekçesiyle kadro dışı bırakılan tecrübeli futbolcu özür dileyip, “Bundan sonra sorun çıkaran değil, sorun çözen futbolcu olacağım” ifadesini kullanınca affedilmişti. Ancak Emre sözünü sadece 2 hafta tutabildi. Dün takımının beraberlik golüne imza atarak çalışkan görüntüsüyle dikkat çeken 32 yaşındaki futbolcu yine eski günlerini hatırlattı. Bir pozisyonda kendisine faul yapan
Culio ile tartışırken rakibine yumruğunu
gösteren Emre sarı kartla kurtuldu.

*Maçtan Dakikalar*

DK 18: Stancu ceza alanı dışından sağ ayağı ile muhteşem bir şut çıkardı ve Volkan çaresiz kaldı: 1-0. DK 50: Ceza alanı dışında Mehmet Topuz’dan aldığı topu çok iyi yumuşatan Emre, sol ayağının içiyle güzel bir plase çıkardı. Meşin yuvarlak Fornezzi’nin solundan direğe de çarparak ağlarla buluştu: 1-1.
DK 68: Emre’nin kullandığı serbest vuruşta ceza alanında Serdar yakın mesafeden kafa vuruşunu yaptı, kaleci üzerine gelen topu kornere çeldi.
DK 69: Gökhan’ın ceza saha dışından mükemmel vuruşundan gelen topu kaleci Fornezzi, parmaklarının ucuyla kornere çeldi.
DK 86: Culio’nun pasıyla altı pas içinde topla buluşan Stancu bekletmeden kaleyi düşündü. Ancak Stancu’nun gol sevinci Volkan’ın kurtarışı ile gerçeğe dönüşemedi.

----------

